

Ask HN: Why aren't there more local ISP startups trying to replace comcast? - the_cat_kittles

I have been trying to learn more about the viability of making a small isp in my town (eugene, OR) to compete with comcast, since they are the only isp that offers decent speed. I am new to networking, and I&#x27;m trying to learn more about what kind of obstacles there are to doing this, and if it could work financially. The bottom line is that comcast is universally hated, and doesn&#x27;t do a great job, and I want the have an alternative. Seems like this is the case in many places- is it just that the economies of scale are way too large for smaller companies?
======
blakdawg
Have you seen efn.org?

~~~
the_cat_kittles
it looks like they only offer dsl, is there any way that could come close to
50Mbits?

